# How to Convert I-Doser .drg Files to WAV



## khattam_ (Apr 9, 2007)

*How to Convert I-Doser .drg Files to WAV then to MP3 or any other Windows Format*

Please Find the Updated Version of the Document at:
*www.khattam.info/how-to-convert-i-...an-easy-step-by-step-tutorial-2009-04-21.html

More info at:
*www.khattam.info


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 14, 2007)

And have a look at this DRG Author and Constructer. Build your own DRG Files:


*theidoserblog.blogspot.com/2008/01/stealths-drg-author-by-konstant-and.html


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 14, 2007)

why is this post even here.. seriously do a lot of people use this idoser thing.

wont u get a better audience on a medical/biotech forum?


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 19, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> why is this post even here.. seriously do a lot of people use this idoser thing.
> 
> wont u get a better audience on a medical/biotech forum?



Yeah, sure. But it is software so....


----------



## myeika (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi.

Just wanted to thank you for this.......

BTW - Your english is very good  

Bless you


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 11, 2007)

Khattam, How can i eliminate the pink noise from sbagen audio?

Thank you.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Ronaldo said:


> Khattam, How can i eliminate the pink noise from sbagen audio?
> 
> Thank you.



yes there is...

Just remove the "pink/xy" where xy is any number, from the sbg file (Use a text editor such as notepad).... This shud do...

But the sbg faq says this


			
				SBGFaq said:
			
		

> Qu: Is it really necessary to use pink noise (the 'static'-like sound) with the binaural beats?
> 
> It is recommended (by The Monroe Institute, etc) to mix binaural beats at a low level with some kind of background sound, e.g. pink noise. This is why pink noise is provided in sbagen. However, a better alternative would be to mix in some other kind of soundtrack. From version 1.4.0, SBaGen supports randomly-loopable OGG files, and two files of river sounds are provided. These can be mixed in using the -m option (e.g. -m river1.ogg). You can also create your own background soundtracks as MP3 or OGG files


----------



## babuli_05 (Jan 7, 2008)

i have also the i doser.but what is it ?


----------

